# Elgin Black Hawk Value?



## Scribble (Sep 4, 2018)

I have an opportunity to buy this what's a fair price?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 4, 2018)

It's a Columbia btw.
I'd pay 1k for it and get in line for the tank and expect to wait.
Chris


----------



## Scribble (Sep 4, 2018)

scrubbinrims said:


> It's a Columbia btw.
> I'd pay 1k for it and get in line for the tank and expect to wait.
> Chris




What's the difference between Columbia and Elgin built ones, is it the paint scheme? 

Also is it really worth 1K, I seen other ones on this site in the $700 range. Are the Columbia ones worth more. I really want to be informed, the guy trying to sell it found it at a flea market and doesn't know what it's worth. I don't want to be that guy and take advantage of him. Would $700 be a fair offer.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 4, 2018)

What!  Being fair isn’t the American way..   :0. .. ...give him the grand that would be extreamly  fair for him and your conscience will be satisfied.. you know it’s missing the tank and that’s gonna cost...some serious coin and years on the search.


----------



## STRADALITE (Sep 4, 2018)

Th



The Black Hawk has the double top tube compared to a single on the Columbia. 
Also the front of the rack on the Black Hawk goes around the seat tube and attaches to the tank. 
Those are two main differences but I’m sure there are some other subtleties.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 4, 2018)

Scribble said:


> View attachment 864024
> I have an opportunity to buy this what's a fair price?




Cool Van and those bumper bike stays I haven't seen those in years 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scribble (Sep 4, 2018)

STRADALITE said:


> View attachment 864054
> 
> ThView attachment 864055
> 
> ...



So is it still considered a Blackhawk or is it a different model completely?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 4, 2018)

The top bar is different on a rollfast, columbia and Elgin model.  Columbia has one single top bar, Elgin splits into two bars towards the head tube and Rollfast splits into three bars towards the seat tube.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 4, 2018)

Scribble said:


> View attachment 864024
> I have an opportunity to buy this what's a fair price?



I think a fair price is the lowest you can get it for and be comfortable paying. If they aren't in the hobby or a friend and found it at a swap then go low and save your money for the needed parts.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm thinking $500 is a good deal for both parties. Then again, I frequently overpay, so I'm probably not the best guy to chime in. Good luck and hope you get it. Looks great without a tank .


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 4, 2018)

Here are a few of the different frames.  The first one is like the one you are looking at to purchase. The second is an Elgin Blackhawk (notice the top bar), the last one is a Rollfast.  You really can't tell but about 5 inches in front of the seat tube it splits into three bars.  You can see a little glare where it splits.  I can get a better photo for you later if you like.


----------



## catfish (Sep 5, 2018)

Scribble said:


> View attachment 864024
> I have an opportunity to buy this what's a fair price?




Can we get a photo of the head badge?


----------



## Scribble (Sep 6, 2018)

catfish said:


> Can we get a photo of the head badge?



Im working on getting more detailed pics


----------



## Scribble (Sep 6, 2018)

catfish said:


> Can we get a photo of the head badge?





fordmike65 said:


> I'm thinking $500 is a good deal for both parties. Then again, I frequently overpay, so I'm probably not the best guy to chime in. Good luck and hope you get it. Looks great without a tank .





STRADALITE said:


> View attachment 864054
> 
> ThView attachment 864055
> 
> ...




I got a head badge pic, pretty cool Century Cycle Co badge.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 13, 2018)

So, did you get it ?


----------



## catfish (Sep 13, 2018)

Scribble said:


> I got a head badge pic, pretty cool Century Cycle Co badge.
> View attachment 864901
> 
> View attachment 864902




Thanks.


----------



## Scribble (Sep 13, 2018)

66TigerCat said:


> So, did you get it ?




not yet, I have to chuck out an offer & see what happens.


----------

